# Most Users online



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just thinking... You now how on the bottom of the index page it shows how many are online, and it shows the most ever online was 606, that was in may of 2008. I was thinking. what if we tried to beat that record. what if we had a certain time to log in and a bunch of people tried it. of course we wouldn't get a prize or anything, but it would cool to see how many we could get.

I was just thinking about this because I had nothing else to think about. 

What do you think should we try to do it, and what day would we try it?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! Good idea, as long as we do not CRASH the site! LOL! JUST KIDDING! Dave


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

That sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

LUCKYT said:


> LOL! Good idea, as long as we do not CRASH the site! LOL! JUST KIDDING! Dave


Youn know I didn't think about that, hopefully we don't. I wouldn't forgive my self if we did. LOL


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

What day, and what time? Then we could send pm all of our friends list. try to get at least 607. hopefully more though.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

maine123 said:


> Just thinking... You now how on the bottom of the index page it shows how many are online, and it shows the most ever online was 606, that was in may of 2008. I was thinking. what if we tried to beat that record. what if we had a certain time to log in and a bunch of people tried it. of course we wouldn't get a prize or anything, but it would cool to see how many we could get.
> 
> *I was just thinking about this because I had nothing else to think about. *
> 
> What do you think should we try to do it, and what day would we try it?


Sounds like you still have a touch of "cabin fever" LOL
I'm game - still too cold here to do anything outside


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey! Go for it! If you take a real close look at the Who's On Line, you will see that there are few "real" people and lots and lots and lots of "bots" .. It would be very cool to have a big day where there are lots of real people online!

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Im thinking this saturday maybe at 9 30 am moutain west time. tell me what you think about that time, not completley sure. Im trying to think of a time when people don't have work and are not busy, maybe a little bit earlier than that to accomidate the eastern states. What do you guys think?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Sounds good! 
09:30:00 a.m. Saturday March 28, 2009 in America/New_York converts to
01:30:00 p.m. Saturday March 28, 2009 in Europe/London


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*online*

to funny to curious, I am in, sat march 28 @ 1m EST right? I'll try to be here, what if we bog down the satilites and my wife can't wacth steve wilcose


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Becca199212 said:


> Sounds good!
> 09:30:00 a.m. Saturday March 28, 2009 in America/New_York converts to
> 01:30:00 p.m. Saturday March 28, 2009 in Europe/London


Can you convert that in Hawaii time? it's 10:29 am Wednesday, March 25, 2009 now.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Becca199212 said:


> Sounds good!
> 09:30:00 a.m. Saturday March 28, 2009 in America/New_York converts to
> 01:30:00 p.m. Saturday March 28, 2009 in Europe/London





ezemaxima said:


> Can you convert that in Hawaii time? it's 10:29 am Wednesday, March 25, 2009 now.


I believe 9:30am Mountain time is actually 2 hrs earlier than NY (EST) .... so .... 9:30am "Mountain time" = 6:30am in Hawaii = 11:30am in NY (EST) = 3:30pm in London

I think I've got that right...


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmm... so we should do it at 9:30? lets get a final vote on time, then send out pm to all of your contact and friends list. and tell them to send it to all of theirs hopefully that leaves enough time for everyone to get the message so they know what time to be on.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm in (if I can remember).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will probably be here anyway, Im always lurking about.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

So thats 11:30 eastern time - right?  I'll try to be UP! I go dancing on Friday nights - don't go to bed until 3 or 4 am


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll try to log on at 11:30, I'm Eastern Time too.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I will try... Msfreebird, you are such a PARTY Animal! LOL! Dave


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alirght 9:30 mountain west, and 11:30 eastern... I think. send out messages to everyone you know.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I just sent out messages to everyone in my contact list this is what i wrote, if you want you can copy and paste what I wrote. 

"If you have ever noticed at the bottom of the index page it shows that most users online was 606, well we are trying to beat that this saturday. Login at or around 9:30 mountain west time, so that (i think is 11:30 eastern) This will be really cool if we could do this. 

Forward this message to all your contacts and friends list so we can get as many people as possible on this saturday.  

HOpefully we'll see online saturday!"


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Still a little confused. Eastern Standard time in N.C. AM OR PM?

George


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

well im not completely sure what *9:30* translates to over there, but it is *A.M. *

I think I forgot the time in the messages. Dang it. 

Hopefully they will look on this thread.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> well im not completely sure what *9:30* translates to over there, but it is *A.M. *
> 
> I think I forgot the time in the messages. Dang it.
> 
> Hopefully they will look on this thread.


It's in the message......so it's AM, not PM? Then I can be here.....I thought it was at night too and I'm in the bed by then..........


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah, it is AM, I think im going to have to go and send that to everyone. 

If you send the message on make sure you put AM in the message.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

OK, I'm in . . . I think that's 10:30 here.

Haha . . . even if we go out for a bite and a beer, we're home by 8:30 or 9


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Remember every one *9:30 AM* mountain west time


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I'm in (if I can remember).


LOL! Ditto.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I know it's early, but I'M ON! It is 9:48 am here in Indiana. I have to keep checkin tho . . . if I show no activity for 20 minutes or so , I get kicked off 

Should be on with everyone by 12:30p CST


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Same here - I'm early, but I got up on time


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im heeeeere!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Im heeeeere!


me too............there's only 67 on line right now....we've got a LONG ways to go in 19 minutes..........LOL


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Just home from work in time...count me in too!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

No No...it's only 7:15 in CA right now. There's couple hours yet for more to get on. It's 10:17 here in Indiana so it will be 12:30 for me to their 9:30.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good morning! Rainy here in the Pacific northwest, but cable still works.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Not looking good.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

And WHERE WAS SCOTT??? He started this whole thing and he's not even on line...........LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I wonder if the time zone issue caused some confusion. But hey, we were here!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well it's still kinda fun to see who and how many even if they don't break the record.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

So where is everyone?! I agree - the time zones messed everyone up


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi, i know i planned this but i wasn't even on at 9:30. Sorry.

Yeah the time zones must have messed everyone up. If we ever try this again we should put up all the times in all of the time zones.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

And if we try this again, give a certain time slot. instead of one time, so people don't give up right at 9:31. and people dont feel as rushed.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well is 6 a.m. in Honalulu, and 3 a.m. in Australia - You think their up yet?
RISE AND SHINE!!!!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok Scott what time is it right now in Utah? Is it 8 am?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Probably not. yeah we need to plan a latter time also.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

No actually it is 10:02? why


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

You said 9:30 . . . that's hour and a half to go


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Current times - 
Eastern time - 12:07
Central time - 11:07
Mountain time - 10:07
Pacific time - 9:07 
Good morning


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

OK then . . . I just thought you were on Mountain Time which according to my little map shows me a 3 hour difference yet I see I am only one hour ahead of Utah . . . . Duh


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

jeesh....I missed that Pacific time zone  

THANKS Msfreebird!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> jeesh....I missed that Pacific time zone
> 
> THANKS Msfreebird!


Your welcome


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

My apologies....totally forgot. If we do it again I will try to do better.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> My apologies....totally forgot. If we do it again I will try to do better.


Yeah... Im with you.  even worse I had the idea. 

Hopefully we will try this again at a latter date.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry, I did not come on until 12:23. There were 53 guests and 33 members on then. 

Maybe when we do this again we can set the time a few weeks ahead of time.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I was here at 11:45EST .... sorry - missed the time by 15 min - - - pigeons called


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn! I'm _really_ late! Then, again, I forgot to write down the time(s)!! 

Hope for better luck next time! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> Darn! I'm _really_ late! Then, again, I forgot to write down the time(s)!!
> 
> Hope for better luck next time!
> 
> ...


Maybe you're just early for the next one


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Did we reach the goal?*

I didn't even realize it's time to get here due to the construction I'm doing in my basement...Got so busy, I forgot to eat lunch...Got done almost 5pm then (↑↑↑ 999 post) my family is using the PC so I wash-up then I started cooking dinner then nap time for my aching back ...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry! 
Missed this one even do I received the message. My freaking computer broke around 4-6 am. I lost my hard drive tinkering with software that takes care of partitioning system. Don't mess with partitioning system if you don't know what you are doing! I know what I was doing until the software got confused whether the second hard drive is the first one. Oh well, multiple boot system with multiple partitions with multiple OS with different filesystem on 3 different drives and early in the morning experimenting equals missing drives.


----------

